# How to own a Green Tree Python



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 3, 2005)

There is a lot of talk about GTP's at the moment with Ultimate Reptiles selling their hatchlings for $7,700 each. Not a bad earn when you have 12 hatchlings. Thats about $100,000. 

Wouldn't it be 

a. wonderful to even own a GTP and 
b. even better to make money out of them. 

The only problems are. 

1. If you only buy 1 you have little chance of breeding it (duh!). 
2. if you buy 2 you have to be lucky to get a pair and then at $15,400 

You really need to buy 3 or even 4 to have any chance of breeding them in the future and that means $30,000. So how do you get there? 

Possible Solution: GTP Syndicate. 

Why not get 4 people to buy one hatchling each. There is your 4. You all share the risk and the return. You dont lose out if yours dies or turns out the wrong sex. They are bought as a partnership. Perhaps even keep them together in a neutral place (Reptile Park for example). In a few years you should manage to have a breeding pair between the 4. 

Get them to breed and share in the proceeds. There should be enough to 

1.Pay back your initial investment and 
2. Give you a breeding pair of your own. 

I don't know much about snakes but I have put together some VERY profitable property syndicates over the past years for people who couldn't have invested on their own. I reckon these could work the same.

Just a thought. 

Now attack me. 

Johnno


----------



## basketcase (Nov 3, 2005)

what a great idea.


----------



## farmdog (Nov 3, 2005)

can you find 3 others that share the same Idea? can you be sure that no one will back out, get greedy so on, as it says money makes ppl do strange thing.


----------



## olive (Nov 3, 2005)

would u do it peter?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, I am certainly in. Does anyone know Al Mucci well enough to score the Reptile Park as a house?


----------



## SLACkra (Nov 3, 2005)

i wouldn't touch that idea with a 10ft pole. 

hell for example at horticulture class(bludgy fill in class) we sold some of our plants we had grown. there was this massive thing about who gets what proffits. so flamin annoying. money turns people mad in those sorts of situations. 

you would almost have to write up a contract for that to work. state that the proceeds of selling the hatchlings gets equally split up between the 4 people. also the 4 people before hand would have to each fork out enough money for 1 snake, husbandry/housing equitment(heating light etc), feeding and the cost of the incubator.

also there would no doupt be a fight on i spent the most time or i worked the hardest i deserve more than 1/4 of the profits etc etc.

my 2 cents.


----------



## hugsta (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd be in it......now where did I put that spare $7,700....;-)


----------



## Splitmore (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter,
there are many people in syndicates with greens, actually the original breeders were aquired by a syndicate. A very good idea as they aren't a species you can just buy a pair of hatchlings and expect them to breed. The more animals you have the better your chances of breeding them and yes, making a tidy profit


----------



## dpeica (Nov 3, 2005)

People can't be trusted..


----------



## munkee (Nov 3, 2005)

Whats to stop each person keeping their one python at their house and return for the breeding season? I would have to think that the people would be very good friends. The idea has merit though but even one baby at 7,700 is expensive for many.
Essentially you are suggesting a variant of the breeding loan. A very good idea methinks.

A word of caution, friendships have been broken over less. Perhaps a legal documenting of the agreement would be a thought? As yet I'm still well away from affording womas let alone GTPs. Best of luck to any who follow the endeavor. I may be a customer in the future!


----------



## hugsta (Nov 3, 2005)

> People can't be trusted..



I can David, I'll look after the greens if you buy them OK.....;-)


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 3, 2005)

Would definately need a written contract..


----------



## olive (Nov 3, 2005)

where abouts u from peter?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 3, 2005)

I have had the exact same thoughts in the past, but finding a few others who you know & trust & then actually influencing them is a feat in its own.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 3, 2005)

I am from Narellan. Its funny how everyone talks about the money thing. I guess you would need to prove experience in these things to be allowed in the syndicate. The property ones I organise involve millions of dollars (anyone local to Narellan seen Camden Acres) and people manage to not kill each other there. Yes, they certainly do involve contracts and probably even taxation arrangements (yes, we would get the GST back on all our costs). I am not happy with people keeping them at home but will welcome discussions with prospective investors - I am not an expert and probably wouldn't have confidence in myself. I see this as less risky than investing in wine or art. I might even get my super fund to do it.


----------



## olive (Nov 3, 2005)

i was thinking that by the time they breed in 3-4 years from now,the people who are breeding them now,would have bred heaps by then and the price would come down?Am i right?Thanks


----------



## basketcase (Nov 3, 2005)

"how to own a *share* in a green python"


----------



## Retic (Nov 3, 2005)

8 years ago they cost $5000, I can't see the bottom falling out of the market just yet


----------



## SLACkra (Nov 3, 2005)

personally i would just get some non herp keeping investors. 51% profits go to you and the other 49% go to the investors acording to how much they originally invested. say you invested 24.5% of the total money that was invested then you get 24.5% of the profit. 

i really just need to sucker my dad into buying me some gtps,

andrew


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 3, 2005)

But Andrew, that is like the Queensland property investments. Then we would have to charge $10,000 each snake and pay a $3,000 commission to someone who knows nothing about herps. And then the snakes would have to be only worth $4,000 when you come to sell because no-one wants to buy old ones. But hey, your dad is welcome. Why dont you give him his 25% return and you keep the snake?


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 3, 2005)

MrBredli said:


> Would definately need a written contract..



Definately - at the end of the day its just a business transaction, so treat it the same way you would if you were setting up a business. And people can be trusted - its more the chosing of the person that is the issue

Sten


----------



## munkee (Nov 3, 2005)

$30,000 on a 7% interest only loan for four years is about 10K interest over the four years. Feeding and upkeep say another 10K for the four years. At 50K cost you have four adult GTPs of your own in the worst case scenario you have four boys. This is fairly low odds though, say one female with 15 eggs. 15*7000=105,000. If Only the one female you could double your money, two or three females would be talking crazy town money. The math is good but the initial money is always going to be the problem for the vast majority of people. 

Another point I ask...... Who among you keep reptiles purely for profit? Covering your own costs is nice but I never make any money off my hobbies I do them because I love it.

Sorry I'm ranting. They are lovely animals and if money was no object I would have them too. But there is a lot of talk of breeding for profit first and foremost. I think breeding animals for profit is a business not a hobby. Just my thoughts at the moment.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 3, 2005)

Personally, I was just looking for a way to get a pair of GTP's without tying up $15,000 for a long time. I am with Munkee, its about the reptiles first. But I personally can't afford the $30K up front. Any profit made would merely be icing on the cake. I could probably manage the 7k but need a case to convince the finance director (spouse). Its just liek the slef employed guy who buys the $60,000 ute and justfiies it by saying he gets a tax deduction. He really only just wants the ute. The tax deduction is a bonus.


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 3, 2005)

> He really only just wants the ute. The tax deduction is a bonus.



Sounds as good a reason as any to get some GTP


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Nov 4, 2005)

it'd be like the episode of the simpsons where bart and his mates get a copy of ' radio-active man #1' lol


----------



## munkee (Nov 4, 2005)

true that!!


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 4, 2005)

> it'd be like the episode of the simpsons where bart and his mates get a copy of ' radio-active man #1' lol



Must have missed that one


----------



## olivehydra (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello Peter,
I alluded to the syndicate idea in a recent post, albeit tongue in cheek, and no one ran with it :cry: I think you have a potentially good idea there. Obviously the finer points would need to be ironed out in contract form, but I think the housing issue could be discussed here. I think housing them seperately and together carry both positive and negative aspects. Any accident (fire etc) or disease would hurt a collective group more, whilst seperate accomodations bring with them their own problems such as varying degrees of security and differences in husbandry techniques. 
Great post!

Oh just thought, how would such an obviously commercial venture go in regard to standard license restrictions?


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 4, 2005)

I would be in it.... But I dont have that kinda "Spare cash"... Bummer

SLACKra..They would be better housed at a reptile park I think... You can imagine if one died while at their house... There would be questions and critisism ablout how they looked after it..How often they fed it..? What temp it was kept at? Did they cool it, to what temp. etc. You can imagine.....

But great idea.... If someone can get it going... Get lots of babies so that the price comes down..lol.. So they becore more popular...


----------



## tweety2 (Nov 4, 2005)

thats a great idea peter, if i win the 19 million in tattslotto on saturday night i will definately send you a pm lol


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 4, 2005)

I just think the whole thing is a bit of a crock. I wouldn't shell out 2k for a Woma and I'd be absolutely fasinated if anyone truly has spent even that on a single snake! In all honesty.

GTP's in my very own humble opinion are like buying diamonds from a jewellery shop. Sure they are all valued at astronomical amounts because of their 'rarity', but nobody, except the extremely guilible, or very rich, would ever pay that for them! 

I hear so much talk on here in recent times of 'Sure I'd buy 2 for that price!' and, if I had a spare 5k I'd buy one tomorrow. *What a CROCK!* lol When push came to shove, nobody in their right mind would would pay what is being asked for one of these animals, and if they did, I'd love to see it! Just so I could have a good old laugh about it, because it's called 'getting ripped!'.

It's like walzing into a car yard and paying top dollar without negotiating the price, nobody would do it. 

So when you're talking syndicates, that's fine, but when it comes to sell the stock that is _'hopefully'_ produced, are you planning on selling them on to???... another syndicate???

I'd just like to say however, I don't mean any nastiness or unpleasantries towards those who have bred these snakes, and I wish you every luck in selling them. I have _heard_ on many occasions that Chondros sell like wildfire as soon as they hit the market, but I haven't met a single solitary person who has bought one for the prices mentioned. I've heard of many stories of people getting them for 'mates rates' and 'bargin prices' because of "people they knew" ,but I'm yet to see the proof these animals sell, even for 5 grand. I'm well and truly prepared to eat humble pie though!  :lol:

Cheers


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 4, 2005)

> planning on selling them on to???... another syndicate???



Good point


----------



## olive (Nov 4, 2005)

does anyone know if some have been bought yet?Thanks


----------



## The Rock (Nov 4, 2005)

A good plan, but there is no way Id let any of my animals reside at a reptile park, no offence to anyone that owns, manages or works at one, but because of the number of differnt animals and the people flow, zoos dont have a very good record when it comes to long liverty. Mite and disease seem to be more common and alot harder to control at zoos because of this.


----------



## peterescue (Nov 4, 2005)

I was thinking it but didnt want to say it Rob.


----------



## Retic (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes GTP's especially seem to have a habit of 'dying' in zoo's.


----------



## zulu (Nov 4, 2005)

*re How*



The Rock said:


> A good plan, but there is no way Id let any of my animals reside at a reptile park, no offence to anyone that owns, manages or works at one, but because of the number of differnt animals and the people flow, zoos dont have a very good record when it comes to long liverty. Mite and disease seem to be more common and alot harder to control at zoos because of this.


 The one adult i saw on display last year at ARP was in a corner on the bottom of its cage and didnt appear right and when it moved its head about it had little tremors,i thought it may have been too hot but who knows,itsw just a company snake anyway.If it snuffed it the shareholders would have to get another 8) Didnt you start with one GTP rock? if i bought one ide like to keep it and enjoy it,worry about breeding partners later


----------



## zulu (Nov 4, 2005)

*re How*

:lol: Your a legend moose,very funny that last long post, PMSL MATEY!! :lol:


----------



## Splitmore (Nov 4, 2005)

> I just think the whole thing is a bit of a crock. I wouldn't shell out 2k for a Woma and I'd be absolutely fasinated if anyone truly has spent even that on a single snake! In all honesty.
> 
> GTP's in my very own humble opinion are like buying diamonds from a jewellery shop. Sure they are all valued at astronomical amounts because of their 'rarity', but nobody, except the extremely guilible, or very rich, would ever pay that for them!
> 
> ...




Moosenoose,
Did you put any thought into that load of rubbish you just wrote? So you honestly think that no snake has ever sold for more than a few hundred dollars, that all the womas and green pythons that have ever been advertised have never actually sold for the money that was being asked? Either your having yourself on or have no idea the way the marketplace operates. What about motor cars or anything else of value, by your logic every car advertised in the paper would never sell, there is just some conspiracy to keep car prices artificially high by everyone advertising them for two or three times what they are worth.
Why don't you ring Tim Mensforth I'm sure he can confirm he has actually sold one or two green pythons for the asking price, without secretly slashing the price down to a few hundred dollar just so he doesn't get stuck with them.
I'm the first to agree the price is very high, but what you think might be an absurd price alot of others obviously don't as they are still selling like hot cakes!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 4, 2005)

Splitmore said:


> > Moosenoose,
> > Did you put any thought into that load of rubbish you just wrote? So you honestly think that no snake has ever sold for more than a few hundred dollars, that all the womas and green pythons that have ever been advertised have never actually sold for the money that was being asked? Either your having yourself on or have no idea the way the marketplace operates. What about motor cars or anything else of value, by your logic every car advertised in the paper would never sell, there is just some conspiracy to keep car prices artificially high by everyone advertising them for two or three times what they are worth.
> > Why don't you ring Tim Mensforth I'm sure he can confirm he has actually sold one or two green pythons for the asking price, without secretly slashing the price down to a few hundred dollar just so he doesn't get stuck with them.
> > I'm the first to agree the price is very high, but what you think might be an absurd price alot of others obviously don't as they are still selling like hot cakes!
> ...


----------



## zulu (Nov 4, 2005)

*re How*

I think that moose is going to parachute into the iron rage splitty :lol: If Tim Mensforth has any of these two hundred dollar GTPS lying around at URS zulu will take them off of his hands and give them a good home LOLZ :lol: yeh its range not rage .


----------



## URS (Nov 4, 2005)

Jonno,

This is a good idea. 8 years ago, when URS first purchased 6 GTP's from a breeder, we did not have the funds at that stage to do so ourselves. 
We contacted a large number of keepers around Australia and asked if they would like to be in a syndicate. We could understand a lot said NO due to the high risk. The deal we put forward was for some people to put forward money to us and when and if we bred them they would get 2 hatchling GTP in return. Yes this was a big risk on their part as well as ours if they all died we would all be out of money. 
But it was successful and these people that took the risk now have adult GTP's and thanks to the people that helped us we all so have now bred lots and sold quite a large number of these.

As for the ones that we have bred this season we have now only got about 5 left to sell. None were discount and none will be discount.

Best regards tim
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 4, 2005)

Where is this two hundred dollars coming from?? :lol: *Packs Parachute*


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 4, 2005)

URS said:


> As for the ones that we have bred this season we have now only got about 5 left to sell. None were discount and none will be discount.
> 
> Best regards tim
> www.ultimatereptiles.com.au



Okay, from the horses mouth  Fair enough  Thanks Tim.


----------



## URS (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay, from the horses mouth  Fair enough  Thanks Tim.[/quote]

No worry's, all you have to do is ask, drop an email or pick the phone up.

Regards tim
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## splitty (Nov 4, 2005)

> Hahaha Hop off the high horse Splitty ol boy!



Huh ??? :lol: :lol:



> I think that moose is going to parachute into the iron rage splitty



Who shot who in the what now ??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## zulu (Nov 4, 2005)

*re How*

Your problem moose is lack of faith in the establishment,repeat one hundred times before you go to beddybyes," I love GTPS,i want one,i would pay eight thousand dollars and be happy,i would pay ten thousand to uncle roy pails who is a fellow victorian and be happy,they are doing me a favour,my miserable butt is worthless without them" . Yep i reckon you will be a believer in one week moosenoose.Its all about programming yourself positively,mate i been doing a similar program and have my bhps going up next year,alpines are on the rise this year its all about faith yungdude :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Nov 4, 2005)

I can't understand where you came up with all that moose :? I for one gotten loans from a bank to buy reptiles 7k worth and was approved for 20k to buy GTPs a couple of years back, had i been able to get them i would have without a doubt.
People will pay almost any price that GTPs have on them because of the return.

As far as a sydicate goes i wouldn't get involved because someone has to do the breeding part and everyone in it would want to do that, i would much rather fund it myself with a loan or something and do it all myself


----------



## Jason (Nov 5, 2005)

imo, there are alot of people out there that will wiat until they have bred got the money from selling the offspring and then fund the purchase of new herps eg gtp, with the profit they have made. currently i haven't got expensive snakes but when the breed next season, the money will fund either a pair of womas, or two pairs of jungles, depending on my return. like wise either the yr after that or after that again, the profit i make will be going towards some gtp. so technically im not out of pocket, my hobby is just funding itself and allowing me to move forward and learn more. so my point is, 15k even though a large sum of money, when that is what your stock gets, your not loosing money unless your purchasing animals with the money you go and work for. 
jmo, some may disagree.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 7, 2005)

dugadugabowbow said:


> I can't understand where you came up with all that moose :? I for one gotten loans from a bank to buy reptiles 7k worth and was approved for 20k to buy GTPs a couple of years back, had i been able to get them i would have without a doubt.
> People will pay almost any price that GTPs have on them because of the return.
> 
> As far as a sydicate goes i wouldn't get involved because someone has to do the breeding part and everyone in it would want to do that, i would much rather fund it myself with a loan or something and do it all myself




Yeah I know lol I'm just an amateur with loads of opinions hehe I'm just thinking out aloud I guess :lol: :wink:


Oh and I wasn't referring to you Splitty :lol: Just a bad abbreviation hehe


----------



## zulu (Nov 7, 2005)

*re How*

Back already,Moose? That was quick,i want the Moose Meal,you know the free tree kangaroo with the pair of GTPS,ile see you at the same Mcdonalds carpark. Cheers colin. PS And make sure you dont bring any leaches this time. :roll:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 7, 2005)

Hehehehe Hell yeah, the carpark is the only place to sell animals! I bought a Cavoodle from a local carpark only recently! :wink:


----------



## ari (Nov 7, 2005)

*Great Idea*

Hi All

This is a FAB idea. It virtually is exactly the same as buying a race horse. e.g. 5 or 6 people put in towards a race horse, then a monthly amount is paid to the trainer, food & housing etc etc. When there is a winning the profit is simply split 5 or 6 ways - who ever is in it.

I guess the same idea is with GTP, but its not based on winning a race but breeding. I would be more interested if there was say 6-8 people, so if 1 or 2 pull out you dont have to fork out much. Contracts definately need to be done up.

It could and would work.

Just my thoughts.

Can you take out insurance on Reptiles, e.g. GTP???

Cheers


----------



## ari (Nov 7, 2005)

*Loan*

Hey forgot to mention.

Could also bring in an income not only from juveniles, but also LOAN's. If excess males you could loan them out at a fee. People always want new blood lines.

Cheers


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Ari,

You could get insurance but the cost would be prohibitive. The reason you buy 4 snakes is to allow for any deaths etc. As for the number of owners, the more the better, that is true. In the contract you agree that the snakes are always worth the same amount. That way if someone wants out in a year or two they only get their money back. 1st it is offered to the other owners in equal proportions. If they dont take it up then the selling member can sell at the best price they can get. Hey guys, I still need two or three more people (I will buy 2 if I have to). PM me if you are in. I dont care about housing them at my place until they have bred. And now you know I am serious Moosenoose. You've seen what I spend on water dragons. Cheers, Pete.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 7, 2005)

Ummm Yes I certainly have...My days as a sceptic are well and truly over! lol I'd like to take this opportunity to apologize to Splitmore - You are not a fool! hehehehhehe.....I am! :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 7, 2005)

Let me say however Moosey, if I spedn $15k on two GTP's and they breed and I get 15 babies I would happily take $1,000 each to merely recover my investment. Of course, If the market said they were worth $7k each then that is what I would ask. But I am only in it for the snakes, not the money. And yes, this is in writing and you can hold me to it until such times as NSW changes its laws about commercial reptile activities and I retire from being an accountant and become a reptile breeder. So in a way, I totally agree with your comments that got flamed. cheers Pete


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ya know, I love looking through old threads.  This one is actually my first ever and I thought I would resurrect it. I would love to hear peoples thoughts on the syndicate idea this year????


----------



## brrrrrr (Dec 8, 2006)

i recon it is a great idea pete amy chance you could loan me my 7k share i will pay ya back out of the 1st clucth  and as we have talk about a few times over drinks it aint about the money it is all about the herps 
cheers 
col (brrrrrrr)


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 8, 2006)

*mmmmmmmmmaybe*

Sounds great in theory Pete but i wouldn't take that risk unless i totally trusted the other people involved. If it meant owning a Green Python i might be tempted.......I'll just keep on dreaming for a couple more years.

Simone.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 8, 2006)

Pete, can I trust you? I used to trust everyone until I got ripped off by someone who trades on this site. If you can arrange a legally binding syndicate which would have to be scrutinised by lawyers representing all involved, I would be in on it. 7k seems a reasonable amount to invest for a good potential return. I have many friends in Alice Springs who "invest" in race horses. Sounds much the same to me. How about RSP's???


----------



## darkangel (Dec 8, 2006)

if i can come up with the money i will definately be in it. have heaps of bills that need paying first though


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 8, 2006)

Where do you live Pete? I might join you with brrrr for a few drinks...


----------



## Rastass (Dec 9, 2006)

I think this is a very interesting thread. Firstly, Moosey. There were HEAPS of GTP's sold last year at full price. Unfortunately we can't give names away but I can guarantee you that I am part of a syndicate that bought 4. We also bought a pair of woma's and a pair of BHP. The womas have recently laid 9 eggs. I would also like to comment of a lot of other "negatives" that have been bought up above. 

1. Lack of funds. No problem. No one from our syndicate has actually put their hand in their pocket for a cent as yet. All the money was borrowed and enough extra to cover the first two years worth of payments. The wom'as this year should also cover another couple of years as well.

2. Everyone will want to breed. Interestingly, we have found another person outside teh syndicate to breed the GTP's. It was easy to choose this person as they are even quoted as a source of info in Greg Maxwell's book. We see this person as the 5th member of the syndicate.

3. Everyone reckons that there will be fights etc. We have actually found that this syndicate has bought the 5 of us together and we have become extremely close friends.

Our syndicate will end when each member has an adult pair of each of the species we have in the syndicate.

Get the people right and you will not have any troubles.


----------



## ge_morgan (Dec 9, 2006)

Peter its a great idea in theory and i guess if you had written contracts it would also work in real life. Also i agree with you about keeping them at a wildlife park because it ensures they are all looked after the same and none are neglected (which could also lead to problems). But this would also make people unwilling to join because any snake lover willing to pay $7700 for a gtp would definately want to keep it somewhere where they have access to it.


----------



## andyh (Dec 9, 2006)

Whats the big deal with GTP`s???? I`ve seen heaps and find them quite boring!!! Sure they are a pretty colour but they dont do anything!!!! You hardly see them move. I`d be happy to have them as hatchies and watch the colour change but after that I`d get bored. IMO the only thing they have going for them is a potential profit margin and maybe a status symbol.

Dont shoot me as I know some of you will it`s just my opinion!!


----------



## Rastass (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes Andy you are quite right. They are quite boring snakes. BUT... as has just been evidenced by simon Stone's survey they are also by far the most desired reptile in Aus. And as fro people saying that someone forking out $7,700 wanting to keep it at their place. I can guarantee you that that is not the case. There are definitely people willing to do this. As Tim said, in his first syndicate no one had the snakes at their place. Doubtless they now have adult pairs at home. Same with our syndicate. They are not kept at a wildlife park. Even better, they are kept with a well recognized (by Greg Maxwell anyway) reptile breeder. 

I guess the proof can only be in the pudding and we will have to wait for next season for that. But in the mean time a few baby womas won't hurt.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 9, 2006)

What are gtp's temperment like?


----------



## Earthling (Dec 9, 2006)

Very interesting Peter. The only problem I have is where they are kept. I think rastass is on the right track with a person not in the syndicate looking after and breeding them. 
But as previously mentioned not a reptile park. perhaps rastassess friend may appreciate another sydicates investment to look after.
Contract would sort out all the legal probs just have to nut out the terms. Sounds good to me.


----------



## andyh (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree Rastass I Know a few ppl with GTP`s and they all paid full price and were quite happy to do so. Some even borrowed the cash to do it. Personally I prefer Carpets, woma`s and stimsons, but thats just me. Anyway, best of luck and I sincerely hope that you and your syndicate do well as I`m sure you will.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 10, 2006)

*GTP's*

I'll have to disagree, i have a mate with a GTP and it as just as active as any of his other carpets. His one is stunning in colour and has a beautiful temperament. The only time you should be careful is early in the evening when it's his feed time as he gets a little over excited. It's awesome to watch. If i had the money i would buy one for sure- not for the status cos' i really couldn't give a toss but i adore GTP's and would not hesitate in buying one.

Simone.


----------



## ando611 (Dec 10, 2006)

Another issue is "Will they still be worth $7,700 each in 5 years?" 

Look at how far the price of Woma's has dropped in just a two year period!


----------



## Elias1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Guys,
breeding for a return such as that of GTP's is great but I think we are all forgetting a very fundamental point. I don't know what it's like in other States, but in NSW - the legislation says that you "cannot breed and trade for a profit". I know that a lot of us do, and that's cool, but how would that impact when you are trying to draw up a legal agreeement - especially when it comes to profit share?


----------



## Gordon (Dec 10, 2006)

so who won that albino .... u no that competition


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 10, 2006)

the albino was a darwin carpet, got nothing to do with gtp.


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 10, 2006)

hey peter im in  ill just go and get my other bigger, fatter and fuller wallet sitting in the corner gathering dust    i think it would be a great idea,if i had the money i would jump at it, but at the moment i cant even afford the male mac that i want lol


----------



## mungus (Dec 11, 2006)

Ive read all the above replies & I'm only new to this, but URS seems th be very
professional & as soon as Ive done some breeding [ snake breeding that is ]
I would hesitate to give them a call & buy a pair.
We ALL winge that we have NO MONEY, but somehow come up with the goods
when we need ANOTHER car, holiday ect.
Boy's always want toy's, if your serious than give up some toy's & there's your snake.
You get no were in life without sacrifices, if you think otherwise than your just kidding
yourself.


----------



## Rastass (Dec 12, 2006)

Just a comment to all the people who say they dont have the money. You dont need any. If this is done correctly you fund it just like a rental property. Our syndicate is 12 months old and no one has put their hand in their pocket for a cent as yet. The womas should keep us going for another couple fo years and by then the chondro's (who are merely waiting to come out of quarantine) should be ready.

If you have the right attitude you will end up with a pair of GTP's for free. If you stuff it up you will end up with a loan for nothing.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 19, 2006)

mungus said:


> Ive read all the above replies & I'm only new to this, but URS seems th be very
> professional & as soon as Ive done some breeding [ snake breeding that is ]
> I would hesitate to give them a call & buy a pair.
> We ALL winge that we have NO MONEY, but somehow come up with the goods
> ...



Girls enjoy their toys too babe!!!!! A bike is next on the agenda then i'll look at getting a GTP. 

Simone.


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 19, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> i wouldn't touch that idea with a 10ft pole.
> 
> hell for example at horticulture class(bludgy fill in class) we sold some of our plants we had grown. there was this massive thing about who gets what proffits. so flamin annoying. money turns people mad in those sorts of situations.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with writing up a contract? I most probably would..even it is if with friends incase anything horrible went wrong and people stole or it went to court or yadda yadda... cover all your bases.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Dec 19, 2006)

I wanted to ask the question of insurance...who insures race horses?
What would happen in the event of losing one of the animals...you've still got 4 people in a syndicate that now own less than one snake each...


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 19, 2006)

I think insurance would make it cost prohibitive. If you can get it at all. 

IsK


----------



## mitchdiamond (Dec 19, 2006)

And as far as keeping them in a zoo or reptile park goes, would they charge for that? And would you really trust them with your $$$, and if something terrible happened like fire or theft, would you be covered by their insurance? or do they wipe their hands and say sorry we were just babysitting them for you?
Sounds like one of those pyramid schemes. There's always someone at the top of the chain...


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 19, 2006)

mitchdiamond said:


> And as far as keeping them in a zoo or reptile park goes, would they charge for that? And would you really trust them with your $$$, and if something terrible happened like fire or theft, would you be covered by their insurance? or do they wipe their hands and say sorry we were just babysitting them for you?




I'm sure the Zoo/reptile park would be imposing a fee. 



mitchdiamond said:


> Sounds like one of those pyramid schemes. There's always someone at the top of the chain...



I think only Queenslanders fall for those 

IsK


----------



## Easybob (Dec 19, 2006)

This seems like an idea to get money to me. 30,000 dollars is alot of money and there are alot of risks if you really loved it you would do it for yourself(just my opinion i dont mean to say andone is wrong) i would consider my self lucky to ever hatch and gtps better yet be able to pay back you money spent


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 20, 2006)

If Rastass syndicate idea works i think there will be some of us choking on our words.

Simone.


----------



## Coils (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: How to own a GTP*

What you are all failing to think about is the reason these snakes are desirable to many is their value whether you agree or not. 

I agree that these snakes are beautiful and I have always said I would work with them if they were only worth $200.00.

We thought our dreams had all come true when we purchased our first hatchlings ( by topping up the home loan) in 2001.

We improved security after one of our adults was stolen in a break in and then borrowed again to replace it.

I can honestly say that after what we have been through since that time (despite successfully producing a clutch last year) it has not been worth it as any joy we got from keeping them and any financial return has not made up for the amount of debt or despair that the whole thing has put us through.

Just remember, the person who came and terrorised my family and stole our snakes could be on here reading all your posts and if he/they wants to get yours, he will.

Ask yourself if you are willing to live in fort knox -like security, deny people wanting to look at your collection, telling your kids not to discuss your animals with their friends etc etc in order to own these snakes.

You say most people are not in it for the money? I have bred good quality Jungles for years - no one ever came to steal them and I used to show them off to anyone who was interested. 

A lot of you may think that I am harping on about this issue, but I would not wish what happened to my family on any of you. To recover our financial loss will take years, but to go back to the way we used to live at home will take our lifetime.

regards,

Coils.


----------

